# DTG vs Water based screen printing - difference?



## satya (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi all,

I currently do water-based screen printing on a manual press for my own brand. I want to dramatically increase the number of designs offered through my brand. I am heavily considering investing in DTG (possibly Brother GT3 or even Kornit; not considering Epson based machines). 

Both DTG and water-based screen printing use water-based inks (at least that is the case with Brother and Kornit). *So why is there a difference in wash fastness of the prints from DTG vs traditional screen printing (water based)? Specially if printing on light colored garments. *

Note: I am not asking about plastisol vs DTG. 

My designs are quite similar to this image, that is distressed faded look (example NFL shirt attached) is printed using DTG vs water-based screen printing, what wash fastness difference should I expect?

I am also asking about long term wash fastness....not just 10-15 washes, but if the shirt is owned for several years, how will water-based screen print vs DTG compare? I know this may be hard to answer as this technology is so new. But perhaps you have experience owning shorts over an year. 

Thanks in advance.

Satya


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

satya said:


> Both DTG and water-based screen printing use water-based inks (at least that is the case with Brother and Kornit). *So why is there a difference in wash fastness of the prints from DTG vs traditional screen printing (water based)? Specially if printing on light colored garments. *


In a nutshell WATER BASED just means modified water is the vehicle solution used to carry the contents of the ink. DTG ink has two main components, pigment & binders. Water based screen printing ink carries a lot more components to aid with the durability. DTG ink is formulated to go through an inkjet print head & does not carry these extra components.

It's worth remembering "water based" screen ink does not mean its free from solvents & other harsh chemicals. DTG ink has very little of the same components hence a small difference in durability, but it is now a days a small difference.

Hope this helps.


----------



## satya (Jun 17, 2010)

Resolute DTG said:


> In a nutshell WATER BASED just means modified water is the vehicle solution used to carry the contents of the ink. DTG ink has two main components, pigment & binders. Water based screen printing ink carries a lot more components to aid with the durability. DTG ink is formulated to go through an inkjet print head & does not carry these extra components.
> 
> It's worth remembering "water based" screen ink does not mean its free from solvents & other harsh chemicals. DTG ink has very little of the same components hence a small difference in durability, but it is now a days a small difference.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi Colin - thanks for the explanation. I had not considered the difference in the ink flowing through a nozzle vs squeegee/platen based application.

Also good to know that these days the difference in quality is very small. 

Thanks,

Satya


----------

